# Pixel auszählen



## Kai Pflaume (26. November 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgende Frage:

Ich brauche für eine Doktorarbeit ein Analyseverfahren von digitalen Röntgenbildern. Auf den Bildern ist ein Wurzelkanal eines Zahnes zu sehen, der zwei mal mit einem röntgenopaken Medikament gefüllt ist. Einmal gut, einmal weniger gut, was schon augenscheinlich erkennbar ist. Nun muss ich jedoch noch eine quantitative Aussage zur Füllung machen können, d.h. ich muss die Pixel zählen. Wie kann ich das anstellen? Ich habe mal einen Anhang an den Beitrag gehängt. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen?


----------



## Ochsenfrosch (26. November 2007)

Vielleicht hilft dir das, da steht ganz gut was drin:
Klick mich


----------



## Kai Pflaume (26. November 2007)

Im Prinzip ja nicht schlecht, aber es handelt sich ja nicht um gerade Flächen.


----------



## Ochsenfrosch (26. November 2007)

kannst ja mit dem auswahlwerkzeug die fläche auswählen:
http://s6.directupload.net/images/071126/zqfot6ew.jpg


----------



## Kai Pflaume (27. November 2007)

Vielen Dank, das hilft mir schon mal weiter. Jetzt muss ich mir noch einmal Gedanken darum machen, wie ich den Auswahlbereich begrenzen kann ohne dass die Umgebung zu sehr mit markiert wird.


----------



## chmee (27. November 2007)

? Du hast die Frage doch schon mal gestellt ?

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/288084-pixel-zaehlen.html

mfg chmee


----------



## Kai Pflaume (28. November 2007)

Stimmt, aber es ging um den Auswahlbereich. Hat noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (28. November 2007)

Hallo,

Eine Auswahl zu erstellen, geht auf viele Wege.

Pipette
Pfadwerkzeug
Zauberstab
über den Farbbereich
Lassotool
 ...

In deinem Fall würde ich zunächst ein wenig mehr Kontrast in das Bild bringen
und anschließend einer der o.g. Möglichkeiten anwenden. Am genauesten kannst
du dabei mit dem Pfadwerkzeug die gewünschte Auswahl erstellen.

Grüße


----------



## Kai Pflaume (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass das auszählen nicht funktioniert. Eine andere Möglichkeit ist jedoch, zwei Bilder voneinander zu subtrahieren. Wisst ihr wie man das mit Photoshop anstellen kann?


viele Grüße


----------



## ink (31. Januar 2008)

Moin
Falls du Photoshop CS3 Extended hab ich einen Link für ich
http://www.adobe.com/de/designcenter/video_workshop/
Dort befinden sich Video-Workshops.
Wähle die Videos zu Photoshop CS3 Extended und dann den Workshop "Messwerkzeuge einsetzen".
Das könnte dir bei deinem Problem helfen.
Denn dort werden Messdaten in Pixeln über die genannten Auswahlwerkzeugen erzeugt und können gespeichert werden etc pp


----------



## chmee (31. Januar 2008)

1. Die Ebenenmodi sind auch mathematisch betrachtbar 
http://www.simpelfilter.de/en/grundlagen/mixmods.html

2. Es gibt unter Bild die *Bildberechnungen*

mfg chmee


----------



## hierbavida (1. Februar 2008)

wie genau muß es sein?
Von der Genauigkeit  hängt der Aufwand ab. Röntgenbilder sind mit unseren Methoden nicht ohne weiteres auswertbar, wenn eine hohe Genauigkeit erwartet wird. 
Eine einfache Variante wäre Menu-Bild-Anpassungen-Schwellwert. Inwieweit eine nacharbeit erforderlich wäre?
Nun den weißen Bereich, zB Zauberstab, auswählen. Der Rest wurde schon abgehandelt.


----------



## Kai Pflaume (1. Februar 2008)

Also, das genaue auszählen der Pixel wird wahrscheinlich nicht funktionieren, da der Zauberstab einfach zu unspezifisch ist. Eine Bildsubtraktion und evtl. darauf ein Auzählen der Pixel wäre gut. Die Frage ist jetzt nur, wie ich diese Subtraktion durchführen kann.


----------



## chmee (2. Februar 2008)

Kai, hast Du meinen Eintrag beachtet ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Kai Pflaume (2. Februar 2008)

Sorry, habe ich überlesen. Ich versuche es mal und dann melde ich mich mal. Vorerst einmal vielen Dank!


----------

